# Pink, but not pink enough :S



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

One of my varie does had a litter of six the other day (as I've mentioned in another thread) and I'm slightly worried. Three out of the six are the normal pink, that reddish pink (one now seems to be getting a black back as his colour is coming through already) but the other three seem to be a rather light, salmon coloured pink. Should I be worried? They all seem to be okay and the doe is doing very well as its her first litter, though some are a little weedy.

But yes, should I be worried or not?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

can you post pictures?Do they all have black eyes?Could some be blue/black marked and some choc marked.You should send a message to Dave through face book and enquire what is to be expected from his stock in terms of colour.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

If they're dilutes sometimes the pinks come up different shades of pink. I had this recently too. If they feel warm and are wriggling around its probably just their pigment. They can start to change colour from only a few hours old.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pinkies that are born a couple days early are a bright deep red, and as they finish the growth they missed in utero, the color become lighter. Some dark colors like black, and especially extreme black, will look darker at birth and et very dark with pigment as the follicles start to get into gear. My tris have visible dark areas by the end of the first day or two after birth.

Premature mousies also have visible skull plates and very visible veins on the head. The skin is one the the last things to finish growing.


----------

